# How many sister forums do we have to this forum



## Brandon/kelly (Nov 5, 2013)

I just found another forum and when I registered to see if there was any our info there I watched one video, and at the end of the video it said created by Pete kadriver then it said many thanks and gave our link in the video is it one our sister forums or someone else taking our material?

I wont post the web link or any other info here so I,m not advertising that forum, but if any moderators want the info I'll send to them so they can see!

The forum was just created September 21, 2013.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 5, 2013)

To the limits of my knowledge their is only one other site (very) similar to this one and it was started by a few members from here that wanted to help newbies in a way that was not desired by the majority here.
Many members from here also are members of that forum and freely share their knowledge on both sites. This was discussed in some fashion a month or so ago and all is good as far as I know.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 5, 2013)

I wonder---is it the forum that now includes Dr. Poe as a moderator? 

To my knowledge, there's two others besides this one. Could be more, but as the numbers increase, the quality and success of all of them will likely suffer. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (Nov 5, 2013)

I have heard of Mr. Poe's forum and was invited to visit, but i for one got a headache from his convoluted explanations here to want to go somewhere else and read it there.


----------



## Brandon/kelly (Nov 5, 2013)

No the forum I found doesn't have anybody name poe or a dr. poe I checked the members list, and it's not the site ken is at I know of that one as well.

However the forum I found does have a lot links to you tube videos with this forums name all over it.

Like I mentioned though I will give you moderators the info then if you want it leaked here you all can do honors I just don't want to advertise them to get me banned I love it here I have been reading, and learning a lot!


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 5, 2013)

Brandon/kelly said:


> No the forum I found doesn't have anybody name poe or a dr. poe I checked the members list, and it's not the site ken is at I know of that one as well.
> 
> However the forum I found does have a lot links to you tube videos with this forums name all over it.
> 
> Like I mentioned though I will give you moderators the info then if you want it leaked here you all can do honors I just don't want to advertise them to get me banned I love it here I have been reading, and learning a lot!


I'd like to think that we're more understanding than to ban a reader because he makes mention of another venue, so don't let that worry you. Beyond that, this forum has little to fear from the presence of others. The refining industry has been well known for being tight mouthed about refining procedures, so it's highly unlikely that any other venue would offer the level of industrial refining experience that is to be found here. This forum, if we can keep the new guys from posting endlessly about the basics, is heads and shoulders above the others, simply because it's frequented by seasoned refiners who are willing to share their knowledge. 

My chief concern is that many of the venues that are available to readers provide what I'd like to call misinformation. They tend to undo the hard work we've done here in trying to teach readers procedures that are fruitful. A classic example, and it's rampant on the internet, is the processing of escrap using AR. Sure, it works to some degree, but unless one has a full understanding, there's a better than even chance that more gold will be lost to ignorance than would be recovered. All too many of the youtube presentations make it look much easier than it really is, and often leave out information that is essential for the operator to understand, to avoid problems. 

It might not hurt for you to send the link to me by PM. I'll post it on the moderator's forum, for others to peruse if they are so inclined. 

Harold


----------



## bigjohn (Nov 5, 2013)

Well said Harold. There are way to many half done or wrong youtube videos out there. Everone and their uncle is watching them then showing up here asking the same old questions. Looks like the youtube crowd has surpassed the shor crowd. I have searched high and low and there is no site even close to this fourm.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 5, 2013)

I know the video he is talking about. I have been watching the other forum out of curiosity. Samuel, geo, and several others try and help out over there. I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary or what i myself would be worried about. The video is one Kevin posted to youtube and someone embedded the player link in a post on that forum. In the end all roads lead to here no matter which one you take.


----------



## Brandon/kelly (Nov 5, 2013)

Harold

I sent that to you in a pm.


----------

